

Simple Docker App Management for OS X - bill_bkr
https://github.com/kitematic/kitematic

======
hackerboos
Previous discussion from 4 days ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8246240](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8246240)

~~~
pearknob
Isn't there a policy against repeat posts? (although I get the url's are diff)

------
Gedrovits
I am and early adopter of this, because, well, I like the UI.

It have some probable flaws now, but with proper support it can up the plank
for Docker users out there.

------
dqmdm2
This is great. Virtual Box like interface for docker.

------
bhavinsw
thanks!

